# CCC let me down again



## David Morison (Apr 26, 2017)

I have been a member of the CCC for a couple of years but rarely if ever use their sites as I am always travelling and need to be able to book just one night at a time but this is not allowed. So my membership is just for the discounts and I have my camper insurance through them. However I needed to book a return ferry to Orkney in June and tempted by the advertised club discount I noticed on the CCC website that this route is only bookable by 'phone. On 'phoning I was told that it could only be booked through the club link to AFerry online! So again I open up the club website, click the link (only found by entering AFerry in the search box) and put in all the details to book my journeys only to be quoted £200.20 which is a lot more expensive than booking direct with Northlink Ferries (£163) and is supposed to include the club discount. Obviously I have booked direct with Northlink and will seriously consider ending my membership when my insurance comes up for renewal, unless the quote is at least £38 cheaper than equivalent from elsewhere.

And yes, I have sent a strongly worded message!


----------



## Robmac (Apr 26, 2017)

What a shame you are not a full member here.

You could have got a cracking deal for Orkney in June.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Apr 26, 2017)

David Morison said:


> I have been a member of the CCC for a couple of years but rarely if ever use their sites as I am always travelling and need to be able to book just one night at a time but this is not allowed. So my membership is just for the discounts and I have my camper insurance through them. However I needed to book a return ferry to Orkney in June and tempted by the advertised club discount I noticed on the CCC website that this route is only bookable by 'phone. On 'phoning I was told that it could only be booked through the club link to AFerry online! So again I open up the club website, click the link (only found by entering AFerry in the search box) and put in all the details to book my journeys only to be quoted £200.20 which is a lot more expensive than booking direct with Northlink Ferries (£163) and is supposed to include the club discount. Obviously I have booked direct with Northlink and will seriously consider ending my membership when my insurance comes up for renewal, unless the quote is at least £38 cheaper than equivalent from elsewhere.
> 
> And yes, I have sent a strongly worded message!



There's a bit more than that to membership.Have you tried the C@CC temporary holiday sites?You can normally just turn up and use them for one night,there are quite a few dotted around the country now the touring season has started.You could also go to one of the local DA weekend rallies and lastly the nationwide network of certificated sites which usually allow booking for one night.

I also rarely use the club sites but do make use of the THS's and occasionally the CS's so the membership is worth it for me.


----------



## Cass (Apr 26, 2017)

We use the temporary holiday sites and weekend Rallies for the odd night and have found them quite useful


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 26, 2017)

I use the club sites when alone in the low and medium seasons for one night, but not at weekends when it is two night minimum, or you can book grass with no EHUD and take the chance of an upgrade if a handstand with EHUD is available.


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 26, 2017)

I have come to the conclusion that the big 'clubs' are more like limited companies!


----------



## wineciccio (Apr 26, 2017)

and that is another reason I have not booked a ferry or a holiday abroad with them for years, just booked  a dover to Calais ferry for next month, direct ferries  cheaper than any one I know and used in the past few years.


----------



## Fletch6 (Apr 27, 2017)

.


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 27, 2017)

We've just spent a week in East Sussex, where wilding spots are fairly hard to come by. We spent three nights in separate CL's costing £5, £6 and £14. The expensive one was in walking distance of Battle and had showers and toilets. Yes the Club Sites are expensive, but still a lot cheaper than commercial sites and you do get good clean facilities, at a reduced cost at CCC sites, if you are an old fart like me, outside of the high season.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 27, 2017)

sasquatch said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the big 'clubs' are more like limited companies!



They *are* limited by guarantee companies.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 27, 2017)

I have never had any success with booking through either of the clubs.  I have always gone direct as less cost.   Their insurance was unsuitable for my needs both vehicle and travel.    I only remained a member to use the CL/CSs and have now dropped the C&MC club.


----------



## spigot (Apr 27, 2017)

sasquatch said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the big 'clubs' are more like limited companies!



More like Mafia Brotherhoods!


----------



## Biggarmac (May 1, 2017)

As a single camper the club sites are usually cheaper than commercial sites.  Useful when THSs are not around.  High season fees are terrible for families.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 1, 2017)

Who are CCC and what is a site???????:lol-053:


----------



## big tom (May 1, 2017)

sasquatch said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the big 'clubs' are more like limited companies!



I came to this conclusion many years ago, they have  become  businesses and therefore out to make as much money as possible, nothing wrong with that, that is what business is about, but they have totally forgot what their formation was about which was to look after membership.


----------



## jagmanx (May 1, 2017)

*C&cc*

Good for their Certified Sites
and as others have posted "Temporary Holiday Sites".

Many sites on farms etc with only basic facilities for less than a tenner.

A bit like wild-camping but with water and water disposal and often nice and quiet.
Very useful in the south of England where wild camping is either limited or noisy/unsatisfactory (for us)


----------



## antiquesam (May 1, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Who are CCC and what is a site???????:lol-053:



It's a secret known only to a select few thousand. I'm sorry you aren't in the loop.


----------



## spigot (May 2, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Who are CCC and what is a site???????:lol-053:



If you have managed so far without this unnecessary information,
You're doing OK!


----------



## runnach (May 2, 2017)

For the big two, it is all about swelling membership ranks and income generation ( which may or may not be spent on enhancing sites and facilities). Wild camping is not in their interest, So any support from those quarters I would suggest is at best limited. 

As others suggest they are being ran as businesses, and are now at the stage "camping" is no more than the product, almost incidental.

This site over the years has changed complexion from the early days, There seems far more emphasis on POI's and Meets. That is NOT a criticism btw, but illustrates how things manifest themselves over a period of time.

There is still a very strong focus on motorhoming , But I do wonder and accept it might upset one or two, Whether considering the landscape as things stand for true wilding seem a challenge, Would we be better becoming a "club" ? afterall the meets do seem very much along the lines of THS and rallyes offered by the big two in the past. The difference is we have not let our pastime become a product unlike the CC and CCC.

Channa


----------



## mistericeman (May 2, 2017)

hairydog said:


> We kept the CC membership for the Mayday breakdown, but decided to switch to Nationwide: cheaper and with European cover.
> 
> So I cancelled the CC subscription, then when the Mayday renewal came round, cancelled that.
> 
> ...



I've never been asked for proof of membership at any of the CL/CS sites we've stayed on... 
and often seem to get charged the cheaper rate too.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 2, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> I've never been asked for proof of membership at any of the CL/CS sites we've stayed on...
> and often seem to get charged the cheaper rate too.





I must look very dodgy indeed     :scared:      because every CL / CS i`ve ever used have wanted to see my membership card of the relevant club


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 2, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> I've never been asked for proof of membership at any of the CL/CS sites we've stayed on...
> and often seem to get charged the cheaper rate too.



Me too,even though I am a member of both of the main clubs I have never been asked to show a membership card,I think a lot of the CL'S and CS's are just pleased to get some trade.I would be slightly displeased if I couldn't get on one that was full with some non members.


----------



## big tom (May 2, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> I've never been asked for proof of membership at any of the CL/CS sites we've stayed on...
> and often seem to get charged the cheaper rate too.


Same here, no one  has turned down cash, nature isn’t it.


----------



## mistericeman (May 2, 2017)

big tom said:


> Same here, no one  has turned down cash, nature isn’t it.



Specially at the more out of the way spots too ....£6 in the pocket or an empty field because you dont have a membership number it's a no brainer ...

As for their bigger sites god knows (Or frankly cares ) as I wouldnt give tuppence to park in what frequently looks like a motor home dealers sales lot lol


----------



## Robmac (May 2, 2017)

We are members of the caravan club which means we can use CL's. We are usually asked for ID.

However, we have been to CS's before and said that we don't have a C&CC card and just been told "Don't worry about it". They often have more than the 5 permitted units there as well.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 3, 2017)

channa said:


> This site over the years has changed complexion from the early days, There seems far more emphasis on POI's and Meets. That is NOT a criticism btw, but illustrates how things manifest themselves over a period of time.
> 
> There is still a very strong focus on motorhoming , But I do wonder and accept it might upset one or two, Whether considering the landscape as things stand for true wilding seem a challenge, Would we be better becoming a "club" ? afterall the meets do seem very much along the lines of THS and rallyes offered by the big two in the past. The difference is we have not let our pastime become a product unlike the CC and CCC.
> 
> Channa



In essence this is a club.  A proprietary club run by an individual.   It changed when Phil applied to Natural England (NE) to hold exemptions under para 6 of the Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act 1960, to hold rallies.  

It is up to the exempted club and site owner to agree who can use a CL/CS.   Natural England have now made this option public in their guidance.  The big two tried to influence NE make this "members only" a national rule rather than just a club rule, but myself and other fought against it.  The big two opt to restrict this to members, but the Motor Caravanners' Club and others have opted not to do so.  There are more clubs, than the big two, that can set up CLs or CSs. 
It is in the Act (para 5) that CLs & CSs are limited to 5 vans.  Operators who exceed this could loose the sites "exempt status" and find it difficult to get a Caravan Sites licence from the Local Authority as the clubs do communicate with the local Planning offices.  I do know it goes on though.  Normally local authorities will only issue a site licence for 10 or more units and this involves toilet block being built.

THSs run under para 4 do not have attendance numbers limit in law.

I have been asked on many occasions for my CC or C&CC membership number.  All CC (now C&MC) 5 van site operators have to keep and produce a bookings diary on which this info is listed.   This diary is inspected under club rules, during the annual inspection to keep the CLs exempt status.


----------



## Cass (May 3, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> I must look very dodgy indeed     :scared:      because every CL / CS i`ve ever used have wanted to see my membership card of the relevant club



Me too ive always had to show my card


----------



## antiquesam (May 3, 2017)

When I worked the antiques markets I used to tow a caravan with a white van. We would often book a site on the way back for a bit of R&R. When we rolled up and the wife and dog got out I was always asked for my membership card. The clothes pegs on the dashboard may have made them suspicious though.


----------



## jann (May 3, 2017)

Never been asked for card on CLs.
Always get a better deal on ferries with CMC


----------



## Jumper_C (May 3, 2017)

Caravan and Motorhome club (caravan Club) 1 night booking no problem if space.  Great CL selection great ferry deals


----------



## spigot (May 6, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> When I worked the antiques markets I used to tow a caravan with a white van. We would often book a site on the way back for a bit of R&R. When we rolled up and the wife and dog got out I was always asked for my membership card. The clothes pegs on the dashboard may have made them suspicious though.



Or it could be the lucky heather the missus was carrying!


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 7, 2017)

jann said:


> Always get a better deal on ferries with CMC




I`ve seen lots of members on here say the same thing but whenever i`ve contacted them for a ferry quote they`ve always been dearer     :rolleyes2:

I now and have for some time contacted the ferry company direct.

Maybe they have better deals on the longer ferry sailings but we just use the Dover - Calais - Dover one.


----------

